# Anyone have info on cargobody fiberglass inserts



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

AustinDB said:


> isn't this a bit intriguiing, 5 brand new users w/ 1 post who have bad words about the product? It may all be true, but could be competition bad mouthing-I'm not interested enough to google it though :-(




Make it 6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

